# Backing up Cfast card on the go? Without laptop, phone or tablet?



## virsagomk2 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyone have any input on what's the best way to transfer the data from CFAST card to a portable HDD without using laptop, tablet or mobile devices?

I currently only have one Sandisk 128GB Cfast card for my 1DX2 that can fill up so fast when recording 4k/60.
There are times when I couldn't bring my Surface Pro 2 or portable HDD on the job due to reasons.

Therefore I'm wondering what's the best way to backup the data on the CFast card on the go.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm not sure how that would work. I don't see any products on BH that would do something *without* a computer.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2018)

The WD My Passport Wireless can do that, just plug the camera into it via USB and it will automatically copy everything on the card and put it in an import dated folder.
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...smt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2018)

Having said that there are other devices that are similar that can do the same job, the Gnarbox being the most popular one, along with a Lacie model closer to the WD model. Though 4K files from the 1DX MkII are system stoppers at the best of times.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=gnarbox&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 24, 2018)

Just thinking out loud but if you have some CF cards you could try cross-writing to the CF slot after you shoot? Might be pretty slow and be some extra wear and tear on the camera I/O. I've never used the cross writing function in that way. I don't have my camera here or I would try it. Otherwise I think PBD offered the best options as far as back up gizmo's go. The SSD ones are pretty spendy.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 24, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Just thinking out loud but if you have some CF cards you could try cross-writing to the CF slot after you shoot? Might be pretty slow and be some extra wear and tear on the camera I/O. I've never used the cross writing function in that way. I don't have my camera here or I would try it. Otherwise I think PBD offered the best options as far as back up gizmo's go. The SSD ones are pretty spendy.



Cross writing function? Is that something in camera?


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2018)

The RAVPower filehub is both a power bank and can also transfer files to HDD

https://www.amazon.co.uk/RAVPower-W...&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=filehub+ravpower&psc=1

I have not tried it yet but it does look interesting.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 24, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Cross writing function? Is that something in camera?


Yes. Canon cameras with two slots can write files from a folder on one card to a folder on the other. Handy for backing up on the road when you don't have a laptop but I've never tried it for MJPEG files. I think it would work but there might be some issues if you did it a lot with large files. Could be other issues as well. I'd probably try it in a pinch but not something I'd want to do every day.

It's on one of the playback menus. I think its near the end and it's called image transfer. You have to look for it. Not sure why it's so hard to find. You select a folder or file you want to copy and a target folder on the other card. I've never had a problem transferring Raws or JPG's.

Not something I use often but it's nice when you need it.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the 1Dx2 records large videos (>4gb?) in exFAT format and you need to make sure the CF card is exFAT (or something like that) so you need to make sure you are aware of how the cards are formatted - I am sure it is in the manual somewhere.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 24, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I think the 1Dx2 records large videos (>4gb?) in exFAT format and you need to make sure the CF card is exFAT (or something like that) so you need to make sure you are aware of how the cards are formatted - I am sure it is in the manual somewhere.



Thanks. Good point. I'm usually writing RAWs and JPGs where FAT32 is fine.

CF cards 128GB and lower will format as FAT32 in camera. 256 and up as ExFAT. You need ExFAT for files bigger than 4GB. Been hoping they'd sort that in firmware. You have to pre-format the cards as ExFAT if <256GB on a different device or the camera can't write files larger than 4GB to the card. Should be OK then.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes, with the CF card, it breaks up video files into 4GB segments. Let me try this out.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 25, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Yes, with the CF card, it breaks up video files into 4GB segments. Let me try this out.



If you format as exFAt that limit can be exceeded (page 382 of the manual, now that I have found it).


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2018)

There is also NextoDi NVS2801-Plus but it must be expensive.
Alternatively I would check if I can copy everything to the second Compact Flash card and then use a cheaper device like a Nextodi ND2901 (if it is not obsolete, I had bought one very cheap without disk and then added one).

But attention on exFAT format (ND copes well but) If one card is exFAT with a video over 4GB the target card must be exFAT I guess so as to be copied there. I personally do not take videos and I do not have 1DxII. I use CF and SD cards so things are simpler and cheaper for me. 

This thread is interesting. I already saw some links to devices I did not know existed.


----------



## virsagomk2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys.
I tried the ExFat format on my CF card but it seem to cause a few corruption when I view the contents in PC after finished copying the data from my Cfast card.

The NextoDi is too expensive for my budget.

WD My Passport Wireless Pro is terribly slow to copy the CFast card due to their USB2.0 protocol when connecting a card reader.

I also found out there's FlashPorter which functionally similar to NextoDi & more affordable, but apparently the battery only last for copying up to 250GB of data?

The Gnarbox seem to be a quite good solution. I wonder how fast the data transfer rate is when copying a full 128gb Cfast card?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> The WD My Passport Wireless can do that, just plug the camera into it via USB and it will automatically copy everything on the card and put it in an import dated folder.
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...smt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html


Thank you for this!


----------



## virsagomk2 (Oct 28, 2018)

So apparently someone posted a link to a brand new backup device similar to a FlashPorter but much more modular with removable drive & even 18650 batteries. It comes with 3 different configs for the following card slots

XQD, CFast & SDXC
CF, CFast & SDXC
XQD, CF & SDXC

https://www.dazuinfo.com/shop/

https://www.dazuinfo.com/2018/10/24/xqd-cfast-device-review/

Really interesting, definitely cross all of my checklist.
But still waiting for a real world review on the performance etc.

(US?)$599 for the device without drive seems all right, much cheaper than NextoDi.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 23, 2019)

I have a WD My Passport SSD. It has an SD card slot (not useful in your case) and a USB port. Plug in the card reader in the usb port and it will backup the card. They have a spinny disk option for more storage.


----------

